# 4 door M3



## sailspro (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey guys, does anyone know if a four door (E36 or E46) M3 was ever made? I'm sure I saw a couple in Newport, but I can't seem to find them. Are these just a three series with M3 appointments? If so, who makes the body kits? I love the M3, but i need a four door!! Thanks everyone, I appreciate the help!


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

4 door e36m3 was made for 1997-1998. There is no e46m3 4 door.


----------



## sailspro (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the help, does anyone know if there are accessories to make an E46 3 series model look like an M3? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

...the Performance Package (ZHP)  :angel: .


----------



## sailspro (Jun 15, 2005)

you guys are really helpful, i would really like to thank you for the help! Now, is there any way to get the little metal appointment on the side of the 3 series? Thanks again, you guys are great!


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

sailspro said:


> you guys are really helpful, i would really like to thank you for the help! Now, is there any way to get the little metal appointment on the side of the 3 series? Thanks again, you guys are great!


Yes, you could buy E46 M3 fenders or have a body shop graft them into your existing fenders (the grill is available seperatly).

I read in the latest Roundel that there will be a E90 4 door M3!! Put me on the list, where do I sign?? :drive:


----------

